# Sick betta?



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

Picked up a nice double tail halfmoon betta last week from IPU Richmond and he was fine for the first couple days we had him, but the past few days, it seems as though he has swim bladder disease as he floats near the top and doesn't move around much. Fasted him for 3 days now and just did a water change and tested the water and everything checks out OK. I've noticed that he's also looking a bit paler than when we first got him. Any idea what might be bothering him? Should also point out that it seems as though his body is a bit swollen near his tail fin. I've posted pictures below. He can still swim up and down if he wants to, so I'm not sure if it's swim bladder or not, but it seems like he's more content most of the time just floating around near the top not doing much and will swim around the tank sometimes.

Water parameters:
Temp 80F
pH 7.6 (seems a bit high)
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 0
Nitrite 0
kH 5
gH 5


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Bettas are very lethargic fish...I am no expert but it is fairly normal for bettas to stay stationary for periods of time. Is he eating?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

had one like that myself not too long ago..never ate, just hung out in a floating plant I had for almost a week then one day was acting normal and has been in great health ever since. Doesn't seem like a swim bladder issue or he'd most likely be swimming all different directions IME. Make sure he has something close to the surface, like a plant, to rest in. And no need to starve him. I would still try to add a couple pellets or bloodworms each day in case he does decide to eat, if he isn't eating . Hopefully he will come out of it like mine did


----------

